# Sex while your dog is sleeping in your bed?



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

I know many of you do let your dogs sleep with you in your beds and I've always been curious. What happens when you are going to have sex? Do you guys just do it when your dog in the bed with you? Does having your dog in the bed with you affect your sex life?

Yes i know you can just kick your dog out of the bed but wouldn't having your dog in the bed be a mood killer in the first place? 

Also most dogs would get used to sleeping in your bed and easily jump back in the bed with you even when kicked out?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I giggled.

I think that the general opinion is that you kick the dog out of the room and close the door. Or you crate the dog.
Edit: Or, let the dog have the bed and find a more interesting place for yourself.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

easy, I don't have sex XD


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

SaraBee said:


> . . . wouldn't having your dog in the bed be a mood killer in the first place? . . . .


Wow. If the sight of a dog in the bed before sex is going to be a mood killer I would suggest that those people so easily switched 'off' not have kids as the hurdles and stumbling blocks multiply exponentially at that point.

My answer is no. Of course it is not a mood killer. 

Then . . . we could all defer to Keechak's statement if it was. 

SOB


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> Wow. If the sight of a dog in the bed before sex is going to be a mood killer I would suggest that those people so easily switched 'off' not have kids as the hurdles and stumbling blocks multiply exponentially at that point.
> 
> My answer is no. Of course it is not a mood killer.
> 
> ...


well for me it's not a "mood killer" per sey. It wouldn't matter if I had dogs or not, I'm a 24 year old virgin with no interest in ever having a boyfriend or any "sexual drive" whatsoever so...yep. Leaves more time for showing dogs and saves money on birth control!! XD


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly I don't really notice where the dogs are when I'm having sex.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The trick is.. I don't think about my dogs if sex is involved. If you do.. well.. weird.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Honestly I don't really notice where the dogs are when I'm having sex.





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The trick is.. I don't think about my dogs if sex is involved. If you do.. well.. weird.


Basically these.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Depends. Quickly vs intense. Quickly they are usually asleep already & no biggs. Otherwise they get a fresh bully stick & booted out. Not sexy to have Skyler licking our faces.

Anytime hubby gives me kisses Skyler does everything in his power the get to our faces to join in, including home from work & bedtime kisses.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I have an incredible capacity for very inappropriate jokes, so I'll restrain myself hee hee. 

For now Caeda is on the other side of a baby gate though we eventually plan on letting her roam the bedroom too at night. I can only imagine the chaos.....its bad enough when the cats sit on the foot of the bed or dresser and do that creepy stareop2:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The title made me LOL. I don't know of any dogs that could sleep through sex if it was happening in the same bed.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm one of the few weirdos out there that really doesn't care if my dogs are on the bed or in the room when my husband and I have sex. It's not like they are judging us, or getting turned on by it, or wanting to join in, so...what ever lol. Marlin use to have a problem with it and would whimper and bark at my husband, but we'd just ignore him or kick him off the bed at that point. Charlotte just ignores us or jumps off the bed.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I have wild cray sex, so after a couple of kicks to the head (unintentionally done, of course), she's learned that its best stretching out on the floor when we get intimate.

Edit: this is my 1,700th post... who knew it would have been about sex on a dog forum.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't care if they're on the bed, they would only be told to get off if they try to interact with us, but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

A story. Bella was on the bed one time when my SO and I decided to fool around. She's not normally in the bedroom or if she is has never bothered us before - but this one time in particular she decided she was REALLY curious about the male anatomy - her idea of being curious was wanting to jump on him and play. Needless to say he was not very happy with me because I found it hilarious.

He now checks to make sure she's not around.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Basically these.


x2.

What an interesting topic this is.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Honestly I don't really notice where the dogs are when I'm having sex.


Same here. And, they lick their private parts and hump things in front of me, it's not like the dogs are uptight about anything .


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

I usually would just kick them off the bed, and do it. xD But its not as bad as my Cat. a couple of time we noticed that while doing it, I looked to the side and saw his Huge eyes just lock on to me...I tapped my bf and he looked to where I was and we both burst out laughing. lol


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I admit I laughed at the thread subject too, lol! 

Basil just gets kicked off the bed. If he seems overly bothered by it or insists on getting back up on the bed and "investigating," he just gets a Kong or something and he leaves us alone.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine just chooses a corner of the bed, curls into a ball, and passes out.


----------



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

We always put the dog out! The one time we forgot, she came up and started sniffing/licking. We haven't forgotten again


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Hehehe.. who could avoid this thread with that title!?

Ummm well Cash just does his own thing, we have an oversized King bed, so its huge, room for him to stay if he wishes but most of the time, he knows when its going to happen so he goes and sleeps in his crate until we're done then comes back LOL.

Thumper has slept on the bed during 'intimacy' once, he didn't even seem to notice or care but most nights he's in his crate. They dont turn me off or kill the mood but Sometimes Thumper will wimper if its in the morning and we haven't let him out of the crate yet, and that usually frustrates and "ruins" my bf's mood.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Keechak said:


> well for me it's not a "mood killer" per sey. It wouldn't matter if I had dogs or not, I'm a 24 year old virgin with no interest in ever having a boyfriend or any "sexual drive" whatsoever so...yep. Leaves more time for showing dogs and saves money on birth control!! XD


Wow lol, I dont know how you do it, I'm 24 and and haven't been a virgin since I was 14 LOL. That some dedication right there


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

They are just told to get out, they know "out" as a command to leave the room, so they go into their "room" (a big walk in closet, I live in a studio). Snickers (cat) just goes away, Jake (young cat) often has to be locked away because its creepy to look up and see a cat sitting 3 inches from your face staring at you while your getting it on, lol.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Rofl. Of course like everyone else the title got me.

Ours aren't allowed in the bedroom. If by chance we aren't in the bedroom - they get locked away because Misty feels an irrefutable need to whine and get involved herself by licking, jumping on us, climbing over us and whatever crosses her mind. Sierra just gets out of the way but Misty cries like no one's business if she is put up without Sierra and since we are in an apartment - not crying is of great value.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow what a thread! I definitely am creeped out by any animal eyes on me during intimacy. No dogs or cats allowed in the room! They just seem to _stare_.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Honestly I don't really notice where the dogs are when I'm having sex.


This. It's never once become an issue.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

SaraBee said:


> I know many of you do let your dogs sleep with you in your beds and I've always been curious. What happens when you are going to have sex? Do you guys just do it when your dog in the bed with you? Does having your dog in the bed with you affect your sex life?


If the dogs are in the bedroom...We have sex in the backyard...


----------



## Azstylez480 (Apr 24, 2020)

Haha


GottaLuvMutts said:


> The title made me LOL. I don't know of any dogs that could sleep through sex if it was happening in the same bed.
> 
> Hahaha I'm pretty sure mine does! I cant say 4sure cuz I ain't paying attention 2the dog at that moment but she never makes herself known so I assume she asleep or moved 2the floor on her own lol
> When I got the dog I was in the same relationship 4a long time & at 1st we did have to teach her not to bother cuz she wuld tryN "get in the fun". Since she was trained 2mind her business in the bedroom it never even occurred 2me that itd b uncomfortable 4others til I stumbled across this forum.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

8 year old thread.


----------

